# hp pavilion Gaming Desktop 690-0024 Help



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello so when i start playing games like rainbowsix and borderlands 2 the case starts to heat up pretty bad, rainbow six heats it up most, and in borderlands i get really bad fps drops, when it says i can run it at high settings, im really new to desktops and would appreciate any help with this, Thank you. ( Also here is a link to it so you can look at it for yourself https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c06124756  )


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2019)

See if you can remove the case door and then play. That case doesnt have enough airflow to cool it during gaming.

*Only do this if you are competent.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2019)

Not a single case fan, shocking


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i got it as a gift, and it cant even run borderlands 2 normally without fps drops i get cpu temps around 49c and i think that is ok but i get fps drops like crazy from 100 to 40, and i dont know why even when i lower the setting the same thing happens.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> i got it as a gift, and it cant even run borderlands 2 normally without fps drops i get cpu temps around 49c and i think that is ok but i get fps drops like crazy from 100 to 40, and i dont know why even when i lower the setting the same thing happens.


Only one channel out of the two is occupied with a DDR4 2666 MHz stick. Ideally you want Dual Channel which means a stick in both slots. Could be why the frame rate is fluctuating besides a overheating  GPU.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 1, 2019)

49 C on your cpu isn't an issue at all.

The GPU might still be overheating though, but overheating issues are pretty rare in desktops. I'd actually guess you have a background process causing issues, potentially something causing hard drive reads to cause the slowdown actually as Borderlands 2 is a big world that is dynamically loaded as you move around as opposed to it being pre-loaded as in games with loading screens between areas.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i did buy another stick of ddr4 ram so i have 16gb, and what should i do about the overheating gpu, the only background process i have are discord and wallpaper engine


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> i did buy another stick of ddr4 ram so i have 16gb, and what should i do about the overheating gpu, the only background process i have are discord and wallpaper engine



Could change the thermal paste for new one and clean the fan. If you are really good at metal working you can cut holes for exhaust fans on that mesh type on side panel to pull out the heat


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i am very very very new to desktops, so doing any of that i would prob fuck it up tbh,  if the worst case what is a good budget gaming desktop/laptop?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Download GPU-Z, enable logging feature, play game. Tell us what GPU temps are. while gaming.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

okay heres it just with discord and google open


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

download and install HWMonitor if you don't have it already, that will show CPU and GPU temps so we can determine if temps are an issue.
As mentioned it may just be because it is an open world player and large maps require more GPU intensive work, lowering frame rates.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

Heres the temps of me going into borderlands for a little bit


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> Heres the temps of me going into borderlands for a little bit View attachment 119969


Your GPU's fan speed is static at 30% it should increase under load.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

How would i fix that?, and i see this why do i have this too?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

8gb or 4gb 580?



Caring1 said:


> Your GPU's fan speed is static at 30% it should increase under load.


Temp was pretty linear so it likely did increase as temp rised though slowly, my 580 doesnt even turn on the fan until 60c and even then it sits at like 20-25% which still keeps it under the threshold



Dirty Gromp said:


> How would i fix that?, and i see this why do i have this too? View attachment 119970


that's your 2400g's IGP, nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

its a 4gb


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> its a 4gb


Was this a used system? I'm sure 4GB 580 max memory clock should be 1750mhz, 8GB is 2000mhz and your 4GB 580 is showing 1950mhz vram, looks like the GPU could have been used for mining and modded upon 1st glance, usually involves lower gpu clocks and higher than normal vram clocks


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i dont think so from what im told my parents got it new from best buy


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't know a 4GB 580 that ships with 1950 vram, can you dump the vbios using GPUZ and upload it here?


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

where would i find that in the graphics tab? just take a screen shot of that?


----------



## Fizban (Apr 1, 2019)

Those temps look perfectly fine. I couldn't remember how well Borderlands 2 ran in regards to optimization, so I installed it and played it a bit on my laptop. My lowest fps drop was down to 90 fps, so dips to 40 definitely seem unexpected.

My GPU should be "fairly" similar to a 580 in performance.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Open GPU-Z, click on the little arrow coming out of the box that's located roughly in the upper middle of the right hand side of the main GPU-Z screen, save to file, and then create a zip folder with the file you just saved in it and use the upload function on TPU

Those are definitely not normal 580 clocks for GPU or vram.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

HP has their own BIOS.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193556/193556
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/199641/199641


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

I think this is it?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> I think this is it?


ok, let me take a look at it for you, I'll get back to you when I have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Time to learn how to do case modding


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Please send screenshot of main GPU-Z



eidairaman1 said:


> Time to learn how to do case modding


Something else seems to be going on here ^^^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Please send screenshot of main GPU-Z
> 
> 
> Something else seems to be going on here ^^^^



Get on WA bro, its a lil quicker

@Dirty Gromp please post picture of the Main GPU-Z window please


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> HP has their own BIOS.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193556/193556
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/199641/199641


Good find, seems HP oem 4GB 580's do indeed run 1950 vram


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

here you go


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Def OEM, being brand new, you might need to open side panel or make sure room is nice and cool. Then learn how to modify that case by adding additional fans if possible


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i have no idea how to even begin on learning case mods i am brand new to this, i would rather just fix the fps drops in my games


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 1, 2019)

What's the CPU temperature? 

We might be overlooking the basics looking for an answer here, download DDU and uninstall ALL AMD drivers, reinstall the latest driver from AMD.com. Disable all items from startup (Hit Windows, type taskmgr and enter, go to start-up tab) and disable all but AV/essential apps.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Starting with basics, disable the integrated GPU, so that is out of the equation.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

where do i disable that and does everything look right here ? and what do you mean overclocking will i be overclocking or is it overclocked already?



Ok so i went to boot into safe mode and i clicked the  Clean and restart now im installing the drivers
thats the right thing todo right? or did i fuck up

my cpu temp is 40c when playing it goes up to like 51c max


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Might be safest to go to someone who knows what they are doing, if you have a friend that does know ask for help but stick to them and learn, ask questions.

To disable the onboard Vega 11 graphics core on the Ryzen 5 2400G you have to access the mothersboards basic input output system.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

And so i clicked  clean and restart and i installed the driver, but it still goes up that high, so now im trying clean and shutdown, and i have no friends that know about desktops sadly


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> And so i clicked  clean and restart and i installed the driver, but it still goes up that high, so now im trying clean and shutdown, and i have no friends that know about desktops sadly



Read some books on computer repair/troubleshooting.

But I will try to help you.

I wonder if there is a manual for his rig.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

It didn't come with anything, the temps are not that bad, but its the fps drops that i really want to fix


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Time to learn how to do case modding


Someone tried that with this OEM pre-built, didn't go to well. There's a thread here at TPU somewhere couldn't find earlier. Supposedly for that thread the OP brother cut holes into the side panel, and bent the panel.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

would adding a fan really fix my fps drops?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Someone tried that with this OEM pre-built, didn't go to well. There's a thread here at TPU somewhere couldn't find earlier. Supposedly for that thread the OP brother cut holes into the side panel, and bent the panel.



Yeah i know which one, they drilled improperly which bent the side panel



Dirty Gromp said:


> would adding a fan really fix my fps drops?



Systems that are not vented properly will enter into a thermal throttling state.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

but is 50c high while playing border lands 2?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> but is 50c high while playing border lands 2?


Shouldn't be causing any trouble.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

yea thats what im saying i dont understand why im getting fps drops thats my biggest concern


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> yea thats what im saying i dont understand why im getting fps drops thats my biggest concern



Game code optimizations, make sure borderlands/2 is patched to latest.

Might need @FordGT90Concept Conto chime in


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep it is, here is my gpu memory clock here it before opening border lands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and after opening border lands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my graphic card is a Amd radeon rx 580 oem 4gb , it even goes uptop 1950 when i use wallpaper engine,
and it also goes up that high with league of legneds too


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

first memory clock is at idle and most likely utilizing the integrated GPU on the Processor, the second higher clock is the discrete GPU card.
Your system will switch between the two depending on graphical demands.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

okay so i went and changed around some things and it did fix my issue but now my cpu temp goes alot higher then it did before, before i was getting 49 when playing borderlands now i get like 60 to 70c, is that ok or should i worry?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> first memory clock is at idle and most likely utilizing the integrated GPU on the Processor, the second higher clock is the discrete GPU card.


Nope, that's the RX 580. My RX 480 downclocks the GDDR5 to 300 MHz when idle same for rebrand RX 580. 

The iGPU in 2400G for that HP has no monitor connections on the mainboard so the dedicated card is running the show.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

so i went into my power options and found the max processor out put was at 99% so i put it to 100% that fix my fps drops but now my cpu temp and my gpu goes up to 74c should that make me worry? or am i good?


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> so i went into my power options and found the max processor out put was at 99% so i put it to 100% that fix my fps drops but now my cpu temp and my gpu goes up to 74c should that make me worry? or am i good?


The case is small, it seems to not have an intake at all so yeah. 
probably there was some power options regulation in place. 
I guess in a case like that temps will be higher no matter what You do.  
If it stays under 80C it shouldnt thermal throttle,
but whether You are good with this, hard to say.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

well im think of just moving it to a new case at this point but i dont know what to buy, i was told i will need a new motherboard and power supply to move it to a new case but i have no idea what kind im suppost to buy


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Depending on where you are @Dirty Gromp, summertime temperatures might push up or over what is ideal.


Dirty Gromp said:


> well im think of just moving it to a new case at this point but i dont know what to buy, i was told i will need a new motherboard and power supply to move it to a new case but i have no idea what kind im suppost to buy


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/xz9Yjy


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/xz9Yjy


are all b350 updated for R+ out of the box now?


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

ok so if i buy all that everything should go in no issue right? and i think i would also need a new cpu cooler, cause the one from hp is eh


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Lorec said:


> are all b350 updated for R+ out of the box now?


No it doesn't look it is without a flash to the firmware. It may ship out with the most current BIOS.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> No it doesn't look it is without a flash to the firmware.


why do You recommend him b350 for his raven ridge then? 
obviously he wont update the bios without summit ridge processor...



Dirty Gromp said:


> ok so if i buy all that everything should go in no issue right? and i think i would also need a new cpu cooler, cause the one from hp is eh


Id first test more, with side panel off etc see if temps are really better.  Once You buy stuff its too late.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

I tried that before and it didn't change anything i would rather put a little bit more into it so everything works grate, and not have a desktop + heater lol


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

I dont feel confident enough to send a part list but,

1) a b450 ATX board (msi b450 gaming plus for example, but research recommendations from gamers nexus or buildzoid etc videos)
2) a medium tower case with front intakes (also check what Steve says about the case lol),
3) a 550-600W PSU 80+ bronze (https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator You can calculate Your own usage with this to be sure)

https://pcpartpicker.com/  You can use this to combine parts You have with parts You choose and see if there are conflicts or not.
Also You can see other's builds and get inspiration from them.
That way You learn as You build.

Post here what You found

EDIT: https://www.pcmag.com/review/365362/hp-pavilion-gaming-desktop-690 
its actually meant to be this way. leave it as it is lol

later You can build new pc from scratch and use this one as HTPC or something


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

i dont have that much money lol i was just hoping to spend around 200 and use the good parts from that to make it cheaper on me, i just want a gaming pc to game with my buds, or how much would building a pc get me i say i could spend 600max but that will take me a long time to get. plus i kinda want a cooler looking one, so yea spending $200 on all that would be really nice even if its not needed, and it will feel like i built it too.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty Gromp said:


> i dont have that much money lol i was just hoping to spend around 200 and use the good parts from that to make it cheaper on me, i just want a gaming pc to game with my buds, or how much would building a pc get me i say i could spend 600max but that will take me a long time to get.



everyone was commenting here assuming something's wrong with Your PC.
well its not, its meant to run hot.
according to the article https://www.pcmag.com/review/365362/hp-pavilion-gaming-desktop-690
there are reviews and videos saying what is worth upgrading, like ssd for example.

putting it to new case is not worth it imo(now that I have more info).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2019)

You could try using AMD wattman which is in the settings within AMD drivers and increase the fanspeed for the RX580, it be louder but at least the temps will drop.
If you're looking at moving parts over, you're going to need to know where you are based as prices on parts will vary depending where you live.
But if you're based in the US or UK then 200 is more than enough to allow you to transfer parts over.
However bare in mind that you will need to keep your HP tower or at least take the Windows 10 licence key if its transferrable.
If you have a friend that knows how to build PCs then ask him to help you, if not there are plenty of guides online that will give you the rough idea.

Example if you're based in the UK:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*Motherboard:* ASRock - B450M PRO4 Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  (£73.20 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Corsair - Carbide Series 88R MicroATX Mid Tower Case  (£44.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - S12II 620 W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  (£61.93 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £180.11
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-04-01 09:49 BST+0100_


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Apr 1, 2019)

im in US i have someone coming by the 19th that knows how to build desktops, and since  fixxed my issue should i make a new post on the pc building forum?


----------



## DeaconFrost (Apr 2, 2019)

That was going to be my suggestion, to find a friend or someone you know who can assist with the build or diagnosis.  That's the best way to learn, and honestly, how must of us have learned in the past.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 2, 2019)

DeaconFrost said:


> That was going to be my suggestion, to find a friend or someone you know who can assist with the build or diagnosis.  That's the best way to learn, and honestly, how must of us have learned in the past.


I will call Blade to deal with You lol


----------



## techyeah (Aug 4, 2020)

AMD Radeon RX580 overheats!!!! No Fix!!! - single fan and never runs full power.  There is an application that will force the fan to run faster "MSI Afterburner" - I had to open the side panel and aim a floor fan on card to keep it below 90C - search google to upgrade your power supply - HP has a 550W PSU for an alternate model... all connections match, BUT, PSU won't fit exactly (mount screw holes don't line up except one) - no worries, use 1 screw and tape.
Pavilion case is small - thus, very few upgraded GPU's will fit.
--- this is an old post, but... I broke down and just brought a new computer... spent several hundred dollars trying to resolve this similar issue.


----------

